# Bad Peterstal am 3. Oktober 06



## Schafschützer (24. Mai 2006)

Nachdem das Interesse für regionale (Hobby-)Rennen ja doch ganz beachtlich zu sein scheint, starte ich einfach mal den Bad Petertaler-Bergrennen-Thread.

Liegen eigentlich schon irgendwo die Anmeldeformulare aus?


----------



## Cook (24. Mai 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem das Interesse für regionale (Hobby-)Rennen ja doch ganz beachtlich zu sein scheint, starte ich einfach mal den Bad Petertaler-Bergrennen-Thread.
> 
> Liegen eigentlich schon irgendwo die Anmeldeformulare aus?



Ausliegen im klassischen Sinne tun sie galub' ich noch nicht. Aber du kannst die Ausschreibung schon im I-Net anschauen: 
http://www.triathlon-badpeterstal.de/pdf Dateien/MTB AUSSCHR.pdf

Hat dich der Bühlertäler Hillclimb angefressen?

Dann mach doch in Steinach am 10.6. mit! Dann musst du nicht so lange warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzw.biker (24. Mai 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Ausliegen im klassischen Sinne tun sie galub' ich noch nicht. Aber du kannst die Ausschreibung schon im I-Net anschauen:
> http://www.triathlon-badpeterstal.de/pdf Dateien/MTB AUSSCHR.pdf



Auch ein schönes Bergzeitfahren ist der Kandel-Uphill! 11 Km und 800 Hm.

Er findet ca. Mitte Oktober statt. Der genaue Termin steht noch nicht fest. 


Bist du eigentlich in Bühlertal auch mitgefahren? 

Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (25. Mai 2006)

Steinacher Bergzeitfahren

Weiß jemand, wie dort die größte prozentuale Steigung ca. ist? Bzw. gibt es dort etwas vergleichbares wie die Asphaltsteigung  kurz nach dem Start in Bühlertal?


Grüße und Danke! 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Cook (25. Mai 2006)

Schwarzw.biker schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Bist du eigentlich in Bühlertal auch mitgefahren?
> 
> ...



Wenn du mich gemeint hast: Nein.
Da war gleichzeitig In Calmbach eine nette Veranstaltung.

Am Berg bin ich auch nicht besonders gut, aber ich mag kleine, lokale Veranstaltungen. Und vielleicht gebe ichs mir ja mal in Steinach oder Peterstal.

Vielleicht mache ich aber lieber in Hausach beim Tälercup mit. Muß mir den Kurs mal anschauen. Rundkurse haben den Vorteil, dass es nicht nur bergauf geht...


----------



## LittleHunter (25. Mai 2006)

Schwarzw.biker schrieb:
			
		

> Steinacher Bergzeitfahren
> 
> Weiß jemand, wie dort die größte prozentuale Steigung ca. ist? Bzw. gibt es dort etwas vergleichbares wie die Asphaltsteigung  kurz nach dem Start in Bühlertal?



So 18 - 20 %, habe beim abfahren allerdings nicht bei allen Steigungen auf den Tacho gesehen. Auf 14 km sind es 750 hm, die Ausschreibung ist unter www.wurzelhopser.de abzurufen. Ist alles fahrbar, die schnellsten benötigen im letzte Jahr 47 min.
Bremsen muss man aufjedenfall nicht viel


----------



## LittleHunter (25. Mai 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem das Interesse für regionale (Hobby-)Rennen ja doch ganz beachtlich zu sein scheint, starte ich einfach mal den Bad Petertaler-Bergrennen-Thread.
> 
> Liegen eigentlich schon irgendwo die Anmeldeformulare aus?



Die kommen meist erst so ab mitte August in den Umlauf.


----------



## Schafschützer (26. Mai 2006)

Ich habe mich nur gwundert, daß auf der Ausschreibung steht, man könne sich auf www.triathlon-badpeterstal.de anmelden.

Bühlertal hat mich nicht angefressen; d. h. ich habe mir selber vergeben.  Ich finde aber, daß reine Hobby-Rennen wie in Bad Peterstal einfach familiärer sind.


----------



## Harry72 (26. Mai 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich nur gwundert, daß auf der Ausschreibung steht, man könne sich auf www.triathlon-badpeterstal.de anmelden.
> 
> Klar kann man sich da anmelden, wird aber erst ab Juni freigeschaltet, Oktober ist ja auch noch ne weile hin! Wollte eigentlich die ganze site mal ordentlich überarbeiten bevor ich die Anmeldungen freischalte (meine Angelegenheit), aber das dauert dann wohl doch zu lange!
> Wenn du dich aber jetzt schon anmelden willst, kannst du mir hier oder auf www.triathlon-badpeterstal.de unter Kontakte mailen und ich kann dir versprechen du bist die Nummer 1!
> ...


----------



## Schafschützer (27. Mai 2006)

Hoppla, Volltreffer. Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Die Nummer 1 bin ich ja sowieso. Nachdem die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist wollte ich mir eben unbedingt ein kleines Stückchen Kinzigtäler Granit sichern. Aber bis Juni kann ichs gerade noch aushalten.


----------



## Cook (27. Mai 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Bühlertal hat mich nicht angefressen; d. h. ich habe mir selber vergeben.
> ...



Oh, sorry, ich meinte mit "angefressen", dass du (wahlweise)
- Blut geleckt hast
- geil auf Rennen geworden bist
- adrenalinsüchtig wurdest
- o.ä.

Die deutsche Sprache ist in schriftlicher Form leider oftmals unpräzise und kann zu Mißverständnissen führen. Wir bitten das Verhalten des Mitglieds "Cook" deswegen zu entschuldigen und fahren fort mit "Albrecht Dürer, sein Leben und seine Werke"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (27. Mai 2006)

@ cook
Jaja, erst an die Schmaaach erinnern und dann wieder mit fadenscheinigen Ausreden gut Wetter machen(schön wenn das momentan jemand könnte). Aber wir aus den Niederungen des Rheingrabens, sind sowas von den Bergbewohnern ja gewohnt. Ich geh' jetzt wieder weinen.


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Mai 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> wollte ich mir eben unbedingt ein kleines Stückchen Kinzigtäler Granit sichern.



Ich hoffe mal es ist Renchtäler Granit, oder zumindest Sandstein.


ciao heiko


----------



## Harry72 (28. Mai 2006)

ciao heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal es ist Renchtäler Granit, oder zumindest Sandstein.
> 
> 
> Wenn wir schonmal was über das Granit verraten wollen, dann das es verdammt hart ist, etwa so wie der Anstieg vom Tanz zum Sattelplatz!
> ...


----------



## Schafschützer (29. Mai 2006)

Die ganz Harten kommen halt aus dem Achertal .


(Bis zur Veröffentlichung der Ergebnisliste habt ihr den dummen Spruch wohl hoffentlich vergessen.)


----------



## Harry72 (29. Mai 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganz Harten kommen halt aus dem Achertal .
> 
> 
> (Bis zur Veröffentlichung der Ergebnisliste habt ihr den dummen Spruch wohl hoffentlich vergessen.)



Klar werde ich bestimmt vergessen haben bis dahin, fällt mir aber bestimmt wieder ein wenn ich im Feld die Nummer 1 mit rotem Kopf entdecke! 
(auch zum vergessen)


----------



## Harry72 (22. Juli 2006)

*Anmeldung freigeschaltet!*
Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, ich hab's endlich geschafft die Onlinanmeldung freizuschalten! Und gleich haben sich auch schon 20 angemeldet, da muß ich mich wohl nächstes Jahr etwas eher ranhalten! (Da haben wir ja auch nicht so einen Trainingsstress wie dieses Jahr)

Also holt euch die Steine,  HARRY

Ach ja hier nochmal unsere Adresse http://www.triathlon-badpeterstal.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (24. Juli 2006)

Ich fand das mit der zugesandten Anmeldung echt super. Da fühlt man sich so richtig begehrt. (Wie beim Blutspenden)



Achso, Ihr braucht nur wieder einen, der euch den Letzten macht.


----------



## Harry72 (24. Juli 2006)

Klar so'n Stück Papier spricht einen schon mehr an, wie noch eine Werbemail! Und solange ich mal wieder alle Email-adressen verschlampe (bzw, kleine fiese Stratomännchen sie mir klauen ) bleibts auch dabei! 
Übrigens wenn man bei uns Blut spendet ist man zwar ein halbes Kilo leichter aber wohl trotzdem nicht schneller! (also kannst deine Konserven behalten) 

immer feste drücken!


----------



## Schafschützer (25. Juli 2006)

EIN RICHTIGER BIKER SPENDET BLUT AUF DEM TRAIL, UM DEM GOTT DES ZWEIRADES EIN OPFER DARZUBRINGEN! 


Jaaa Mutti, ich komme gleich.


----------



## Harry72 (26. Juli 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> EIN RICHTIGER BIKER SPENDET BLUT AUF DEM TRAIL, UM DEM GOTT DES ZWEIRADES EIN OPFER DARZUBRINGEN!
> 
> Lässt dein Gott dafür auch ab und an mal was springen? Ich hätte da nämlich auch schon ein paar Opfernarben, eine im Jahr muß schon sein sonst wird man zu langsam (oder zu vernünftig)!!!


----------



## Harry72 (7. September 2006)

OK die Steine warten, seit ihr dabei?
Und die hompage habe ich auch noch überarbeitet, soviel Fleiß hätte ich mir ja kaum selbst zugetraut! 
HARRY






http://www.triathlon-badpeterstal.de


----------



## Schafschützer (2. Oktober 2006)

Anlässlich der Aktualität des Themas, betätige ich mich mal als Liftboy.


Als Rennausstattung sind mitzubringen: SPD-kompatible Gummistiefel und der Regenschirm mit der Lenkerhalterung.


PS  Als Abschluß der Siegerehrung, steht dieses Jahr die Steinigung des Letzten mit den ausgeteilten Pflastersteinen auf dem Programm.


----------



## Harry72 (2. Oktober 2006)

Schwimmringe wären auch noch zu empfehlen, obwohl die ja ohnehin schon einige auch bei schönem Wetter dabei haben! Vielleicht wäre auch noch ein Segel hilfreich, wenn ihr das mit der Navigation raus habt!
Tja ist halt traditionell beschissen das Wetter am 3Okt.  aber bei unserem  MTB-Rennen find ich das weniger schlimm, muß ja nicht fahren! 
Also bis Morgen dann...


----------

